# Here is the evidence.....Everybun needs to weigh in!



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 29, 2012)

After hours of research on Muppets I have compiled some evidence....Please look at it and then tell me what you think!

I DARE YOU TO SEE A DIFFERENCE.....
































See what I mean??? Nothing but Muppets!!!!

Oh and just for the record....
Look at this picture closely....






Now take a good hard look at the creature on the right in this photo.... VERY SUSPICIOUS.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 29, 2012)

I rest my case......


----------



## eclairemom (Oct 29, 2012)

:laugh::rofl: Fraggles woo mades my day! -Scamper


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 29, 2012)

This ad was brought to you by Crossroads GPS!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 29, 2012)

Muppet got to eat cilantro last night! Does nobunny care!!!


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm sorry for your plight Fraggles, but your post totally made my day. Maybe mom will give you some cilantro for entertaining everyone.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 29, 2012)

I am not trying to be entertaining! :whiny voice:....
I am trying to have all Muppets and Pekinese removed from bunny chat...


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 29, 2012)

I_heart_Fraggles wrote:


> I am not trying to be entertaining! :whiny voice:....
> I am trying to have all Muppets and Pekinese removed from bunny chat...



I know, and that's what makes you so adorable.

Peace offering?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hmm... very convincing evidence, but isn't Muppet (the bun) cuter than those other muppets? JessicaK: I will gladly take your peace offering if Fraggles doesn't want it, after all, wouldn't want something so tasty like that to go to waste!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 29, 2012)

Muppet is NOT a bun!
She is a Muppet! The same as all the other Muppets.....
She is a Muppet and Houdini is a pekinese....


----------



## LakeCondo (Oct 29, 2012)

Fraggles, do you know what other Fraggles look like; very much like Muppets.


----------



## Missy (Oct 29, 2012)

You are berry convincing Fraggles. I am wif you. - Chloe

But here is a picture of Fraggles for you:


----------



## JessicaK (Oct 29, 2012)

Uh-oh Fraggs, they have a point...


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Oct 29, 2012)

Fraggles is just a name silly buns! Muppet is something completely different AND what about the pekinese?


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 30, 2012)

gaz - *eats up all the cilantro*
nala - *bites Fraggles on the bootie again*


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 30, 2012)

:laugh: Too bad, so sad!


----------



## gmas rabbit (Oct 30, 2012)

I thought that my friend Houdini and his late wife Cinderella looks absolutely adorable. I am thinking that the pekinese doggies looks surprising alike to a angora bunny. Possible it should be the dog that is worried nots the oder way arounds.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 30, 2012)

Tanks Derby! We were such a cute couple! I finks it is a low blow dat Fraggles used my late bunwife in de attack! :rip:

Is it a coincidence she weft out my new bunwife, Sophie, who also is a BBD (big beautiful doe)? I lubs her dewlap! Fraggle's argument is invalid! She's just being a bully! :sigh:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 2, 2012)

Here I'm weighing in. 

Hey Fraggles I wanna see you weigh in too.






















I'm such a Pweety Muppet.

Hugs

Daisy Mae


----------



## KittyKatMe (Nov 2, 2012)

I wubs muppets! Nala, I also bit Fraggles on da bootie. Candy Cane finks dat shez so much better den me!

~Carrots


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Nov 3, 2012)

A lady never weighs herself in public Daisy....But I will shows you a thing or to....:devil


----------



## gmas rabbit (Nov 3, 2012)

Ohhh Daisy Mae you is just soooo cute. I would need a much bigger scale and bowl for me. I is about 11 pounds. Wonder whats that big girl Fraggles weighs.


----------

